# Kuv steel body or aluminum



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I’m tossing the idea around with getting a Kuvcc on a f-550. I need something that will tow the machine plus carry materials/tools. Just wondering how long a steel kuv body will last before rust and cancer take over. I plan on moving this box from chassis to chassis. Wondering if someone has had one of each to compare.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> I’m tossing the idea around with getting a Kuvcc on a f-550. I need something that will tow the machine plus carry materials/tools. Just wondering how long a steel kuv body will last before rust and cancer take over. I plan on moving this box from chassis to chassis. Wondering if someone has had one of each to compare.


I know that calcium road salt will eat aluminum. If they don't use much liquid salt near you then it should be fine. Personally I'd go with steel because it's easier to work with repaint/welding.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

aluminum doesnt have the load capacity of steel.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

skoronesa said:


> I know that calcium road salt will eat aluminum. If they don't use much liquid salt near you then it should be fine. Personally I'd go with steel because it's easier to work with repaint/welding.


Our municipality use granular rock but they do pre-wet it to give it a head start on working. Nothing seems to ever last.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

go stainless steel.....


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

These would be ideal for what I’m looking for.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> These would be ideal for what I’m looking for.


I would love a KUV Tallboy E-series.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Decided I’m going to go with a custom aluminum body. Up here a knapheide steel service box is $27,000 or a custom Aluminum box is $29,000. If I’m going to be sinking this much money into a truck I’m going to make sure it’ll give me 15 years with no rust or rot. Just probably going to be around a year wait right now. No used trucks that are any good. Everything is coming out of the west. Only have 80,000km on them but 10-15,000 hours.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Decided I’m going to go with a custom aluminum body. Up here a knapheide steel service box is $27,000 or a custom Aluminum box is $29,000. If I’m going to be sinking this much money into a truck I’m going to make sure it’ll give me 15 years with no rust or rot. Just probably going to be around a year wait right now. No used trucks that are any good. Everything is coming out of the west. Only have 80,000km on them but 10-15,000 hours.


 I hope you get an E-series cab.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

skoronesa said:


> I hope you get an E-series cab.


Going to go on a f-550 truck chassis.


----------

